# 9 year old has fatty loose lumps..



## fishmounter (Mar 14, 2010)

Our 10 year old Kasey has a two lumps that I noticed a month ago (when he was 9) on his chest area. These feel to me like soft, loose rolling lumps under his skin and being maybe 2-3 inches in diameter. I'm not real concerned because our vet found a similar lump on his side between his front and back legs 6 months or so ago, and he gave it a name (which I can't remember) and said not to worry about it unless it got larger, which it hasn't done. These lumps don't seem to bother the dog, his appetite is good and he still just loves his daily exercises of a long walk and running after the ball until I get tired of throwing it, which lasts about 20 minutes. He had seizures in the past, and has been on Phenobarbitol since he was about 2 years old. Kasey has not had any seizures now for the past almost 2 years now. I sometimes wonder if this medication has caused these lumps. I probably should take him in to the vet, but I worry that if they start poking these growths, if they are a cancer, they will quickly start going all though his body.. Anyone experience these lumps? Are they ok for older dogs to get?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I would always get any lumps checked out by a vet like you have done. My Tawny got quite a few lumps when she was older. They all moved with her skin. Vet thought they were all okay we just left them. Some were larger fatty spots some more wartlike. She died at 12.5 of something not related. My Bichon got a huge fatty tumor on her chest which we did get removed before it started pushing on her throat. It was also not anything to be concerned about other than size and location. It moved with her skin and felt more squishy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My Seniors have always gotten lumps like what you're describing in the past, my current Sr boy has them. 

I have them checked regularly by my Vet. 

For your own peace of mind, have your Vet check them, they may want to aspirate them too and send off for anlaysis.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

My senior who I don’t post about much here, she’s a golden / aussie mix. My love. She has a few fatty lumps I let my vet check. I don’t mess around with her senior wellness checks just because. She recently has a growth on the hind end. It was a “mole” looking growth rather dry. Now it’s red, bigger and irritating her. Vet check in a week. I dread that too. While I’m a huge “go to the vet if you should” person, I always fear the worst. Like was said, have them checked. If anything confirmed it’s merely fatty and you can go about your day. ?


----------

